# Boston butt on traeger



## linsey24 (Apr 29, 2017)

I have done a few pork butts. Have been pretty decent but wanna improve and this next round it's for a graduation party. I haven't been able to get that really good bark from my Traeger. I got a smoke tube and this has helped. Any suggestions? How long do you leaving your 8-10 pound pork butts on smoke before wrapping? This next round im going to try to use butcher bar b q injections and all purposes rub. As far as the meat I get some areas very tender but it seems the core is still a little tough I've been pulling it out around 200 degrees. Anyway to get tenderness throughout? Been putting a little apple juice in pan with butter before finishing wrapped. Any suggestions welcome! Thanks again.


----------



## smokesontuesday (Apr 29, 2017)

Linsey24 said:


> I have done a few pork butts. Have been pretty decent but wanna improve and this next round it's for a graduation party. I haven't been able to get that really good bark from my Traeger. I got a smoke tube and this has helped. Any suggestions? How long do you leaving your 8-10 pound pork butts on smoke before wrapping? This next round im going to try to use butcher bar b q injections and all purposes rub. As far as the meat I get some areas very tender but it seems the core is still a little tough I've been pulling it out around 200 degrees. Anyway to get tenderness throughout? Been putting a little apple juice in pan with butter before finishing wrapped. Any suggestions welcome! Thanks again.


Don't wrap if you want bark. Just let it ride naked the whole time. I usually start checking for bone wiggle at 200 and don't pull it till the bone completely wiggles loosely. Sometimes it is 200, sometimes it's 205. Just varies from butt to butt.


----------



## amlong88 (Apr 29, 2017)

What SmokesOnTuesday said. Don't wrap and for me the magic number is 205 it. Pulls apart very well at that.


----------



## submariner (Apr 30, 2017)

I agree on not wrapping at all to get nice bark.   Just did one on my Traeger Timberline 850 and it turned out perfect.   Pulled it at 204 and bone just slid out.


----------



## joe black (Apr 30, 2017)

Good ideas ^^^^.  I will wrap during the stall and then remove the foil for the last part of the cook.  It seems to set my bark a little better.  Give it a try.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 30, 2017)

Smoke it at 270-280.

No stall & great bark.

As said above no wrap & 205 is the magic number.

Al


----------



## deuc224 (May 4, 2017)

Submariner said:


> I agree on not wrapping at all to get nice bark.   Just did one on my Traeger Timberline 850 and it turned out perfect.   Pulled it at 204 and bone just slid out.


How is the Timberline?  I bought a 34 series a month before they came out but immediately got a pellet pro PID, hen i was assembling it i put the PID in and it has been phenomenal.


----------



## submariner (May 4, 2017)

deuc224 said:


> How is the Timberline?  I bought a 34 series a month before they came out but immediately got a pellet pro PID, hen i was assembling it i put the PID in and it has been phenomenal.


​So far I am impressed. No issues yet.  Still learning though.  Different cook than my lil Tex Elite was.   I am changing some of my recipes based on the new Super Smoke function.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (May 4, 2017)

Submariner said:


> ​So far I am impressed. No issues yet.  Still learning though.  Different cook than my lil Tex Elite was.   I am changing some of my recipes based on the new Super Smoke function.


What is this "Super Smoke Function"...I know guys that called this "I'm getting a stick burner"


----------



## submariner (May 4, 2017)

​On the new Traeger Timberlines you have the option to select "Super Smoke" at temps below 225.  It kicks up the amount of smoke made by the smoker.  So it is just a control mode for the unit.


----------

